# [java] bizarrerie mise à jour sun-jdk 1.5 [résolu]

## novazur

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 machines serveur, avec toutes les 2 le même type d'install java (pour tomcat, pour les mêmes besoins), toutes les 2 en 32bits (x86). Pourtant, sur l'une des 2, sun-jdk (1.5) ne se met pas à jour. Pourtant :

 *Quote:*   

> # equery l -p sun-jdk
> 
> [ Searching for package 'sun-jdk' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

La version installée est masquée, et la version 1.5.0.18 est bien vue. Pourquoi la mise à jour ne l'installe pas ?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -up world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!

 

Evidemment, j'ai pensé à un masquage manuel, mais rien concernant sun-jdk dans /etc/portage/*.

Edit : Ah !! Si je fais :

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -up sun-jdk
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Il me la propose !

Comment cela se fait-il ?

Si on ne peut plus se fier à emerge world, à quoi pourra t'on faire confiance ?Last edited by novazur on Wed May 27, 2009 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

/me parait que sun-jdk n'est là qu'en tan t que dépendance....

Tente plutôt

```
emerge -Duav world
```

----------

## novazur

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> /me parait que sun-jdk n'est là qu'en tan t que dépendance....
> 
> Tente plutôt
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'avais donné ces options ici comme ça (up) mais j'avais bien évidemment testé avec le Dauv aussi. Cela ne changeait rien.

Bon, maintenant, j'ai mis à jour, donc je ne pourrai plus tester, mais cette affaire m'inquiète profondément.

----------

## ceric35

Test avec : 

```
emerge --with-bdeps y -uavDN world
```

----------

## xaviermiller

+1 !

(j'ai d'ailleurs mis "with bdep yes" dans mon make.conf  :Wink: )

----------

## novazur

ah, oui, effectivement, même si je ne peux plus voir pour sun-jdk qui a déjà été mis à jour depuis, ça fait une différence :

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -uavDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --with-bdeps y -uavDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Je ne connais pas cette option, je vais regarder de quoi il s'agit et effectivement voir comment l'ajouter au make.conf.

----------

## xaviermiller

Explication de l'option : par défaut, Portage ne met pas à jour les "build dependencies", c'est à dire qu'il ne met à jour que les paquets nécessaires à l'exécution des applications, pas leur compilation. Si ton JDK 1.5 n'est pas mis à jour, c'est probablement parce qu'il va utiliser la 1.6 pour l'exécution (à moins que je ne dise une bêtise).

Dommage que l'option "--deep" n'inclue pas d'office "with bdeps y"

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Explication de l'option : par défaut, Portage ne met pas à jour les "build dependencies", c'est à dire qu'il ne met à jour que les paquets nécessaires à l'exécution des applications, pas leur compilation. Si ton JDK 1.5 n'est pas mis à jour, c'est probablement parce qu'il va utiliser la 1.6 pour l'exécution (à moins que je ne dise une bêtise).

 

Oui, à part que du coup, avec cette version de sun-jdk 1.5 dépendante de java-config:0, je ne pouvais pas le virer, et mon check-environnement me renvoyait une erreur. Avec la nouvelle version de sun-jdk 1.5, j'ai pu virer java-config:0 par un emerge depclean, et maintenant tout est propre, ce qui était mon but initial.

 *Quote:*   

> Dommage que l'option "--deep" n'inclue pas d'office "with bdeps y"

 

Ben oui, ce que tu expliques plus haut, j'ai toujours cru que c'était compris dans le --deep.

Merci pour les infos.

----------

